# Got ipad air- i tunes question



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Apple said to download iTunes and sync with my I pad. I have not yet sync'd it because I cannot figure out why I need to. I don't want to download music, movies or videos. I do want to get books but I can get them directly from the apple store.. I can't see myself wanting to upload anything from the i pad to iTunes.
I also have cloud services.
Now an interesting thing happened yesterday. I had downloaded a book to I tunes to see if it worked. I had my computer off when I was fooling with my I pad. About an hour after I had turned on the I pad, the book I had downloaded to I tunes arrived on my I pad. How did it get there when the I pad and I tunes are not synced and the computer was off.
Does iTunes automatically sync with I tunes when you are on your computer?
I am not pleased about it doing stuff without my say so.


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

Think it syncs through ipad/iphone.... Im an apple hater tbh
dont like the way they that they get you by the gonads for everything


----------

